# creando un minisite sobre Gentoo en mi blog

## essau

hola amantes de Gentoo hispanohablantes,

sólo llevo poco más de un mes con Gentoo pero estoy complatemente fascinado, seducido y enamorado. Aún mantengo en mi equipo principal Archlinux, pero cada semana paso más tiempo con la máquina Gentoo. En breve se cambiarán las tornas y mi trabajo principal será en Gentoo.

Tengo un blog sobre GNU/Linux: http://rootsudo.wordpress.com/

y como estoy aprendiendo mucho en Gento he decidido compartirlo a través de un minisite sobre Gentoo en español:

http://rootsudo.wordpress.com/gentoo/

mi interés principal es seguir aprendiendo y profundizando en esta distro GNU/Linux que es única.

Todos los artículos están currados por mí, y espero que sean didácticos. Pero como, aún siendo un linuxero avanzado, aún soy neófito en Gentoo, agradecería mucho comentarios, correciones y mejoras en los artículos para perfeccionar mi aprendizaje en Gentoo.

Un saludo.

Essaú.

"obedece a Portage, pues Portage es el árbol de la sabiduría de Gentoo"

 :Shocked: 

----------

## JotaCE

interesante blog.... antes de comentar el uso del los archivos package.* deberías hablar de como funciona Gentoo, los perfiles, las distintas variables (principalmente USE)

Asi el lector o seguidor de tu website entenderá de que hablas!

Sakudos!

----------

## essau

gracias JotaCE,

llevas razón en que el orden de los artículos no es muy exhaustivo, lo cierto es que el blog está planteado como un cuaderno de notas para mí mismo, intentando sistematizar mi aprendizaje e interanción con Gentoo. Tal vez cuando haya más entradas pueda organizarlas mejor para tener una guía más sistemática de Gentoo en Español, aunque tampoco pretendo competir con el handbook de Gento que para eso está. En cualquier caso muchas gracias por tu consejo que intentaré poner en práctica. 

En la próxima entrada hablaré de package.mask y package.use y a ver si de ahí enlazo con todo el asunto de las USE-flag y los perfiles.

Un saludo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *essau wrote:*   

> gracias JotaCE,
> 
> llevas razon en que el orden de los articulos no es muy exhaustivo, lo cierto es que el blog esta planteado como un cuaderno de notas para mi mismo, intentando sistematizar mi aprendizaje e interancion con Gentoo. Tal vez cuando haya mas entradas pueda organizarlas mejor para tener una guia mas sistematica de Gentoo en Espanol, aunque tampoco pretendo competir con el handbook de Gento que para eso esta. En cualquier caso muchas gracias por tu consejo que intentare poner en practica. 
> 
> En la proxima entrada hablare de package.mask y package.use y a ver si de ahi enlazo con todo el asunto de las USE-flag y los perfiles.
> ...

 

No te olvides de los archivos package.unmask y package.license

Saludos!

----------

## essau

de package.mask ya he hablado en la entrada anterior, en cuanto a package.license  ni siquiera sabía que existía   :Shocked:   habrá que investigarlo.

----------

## JotaCE

Algunas aplicaciones no son software libre tales como flash player o java, debe ir identificadas en package.license, el estar en ese archivo quiere decir estas conciente de la licencia que aplica en su lugar y que estas de acuerdo con sus terminos y condiciones.

Sakudos!

----------

## essau

yo, para evitar que Portage dé la tabarra con cuestiones de licencias, incluí en el make.conf de Portage la siguiente línea:

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

supongo que es por eso por lo que emerge nunca me pregunta nada sobre licencias y las acepta todas.

Si no me equivoco, si no hubiese puesto esto necesitaría autorizar licencias concretas en el package.license,

pero así es más cómodo.

----------

## essau

no sabía que se considera spam o inadecuado publicar un enlace sobre contenido puramente Gentoo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1002348.html

 :Crying or Very sad: 

tan sólo pretendía ayudar y colaborar compartiendo mi aprendizaje y mi trabajo sobre Gentoo.

Mi blog no es comercial, ni promociona nada, ni siquiera me interesan las páginas vistas.

Tan sólo comparto mi aprendizaje sobre Gentoo pues eso forma parte de mi filosofía sobre

el software libre en general y sobre GNU/Linux en particular.

En cualquier caso pido disculpas por contravenir las estrictas e incomprensibles reglas del puritanismo forero-linuxero.

----------

## quilosaq

 *essau wrote:*   

> no sabía que se considera spam o inadecuado publicar un enlace sobre contenido puramente Gentoo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1002348.html
> 
> ...

 Nadie ha dicho eso, hasta ahora. Prueba es que lo que publicaste sigue ahí. Lo que te han dicho es que, si ya abriste un hilo con un tema (gentoo en tu blog) no abras otro con el mismo tema. Publica en el primero.

----------

## essau

ok, 

eso es cierto, hay que agrupar los hilos, ha sido un descuido    :Smile: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *essau wrote:*   

> yo, para evitar que Portage dé la tabarra con cuestiones de licencias, incluí en el make.conf de Portage la siguiente línea:
> 
> ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
> 
> supongo que es por eso por lo que emerge nunca me pregunta nada sobre licencias y las acepta todas.
> ...

 

Eso funciona mi buen.... pero para el caso del blog de nuestro amigo no sirve dado que tu linea de codigo resuelve un problema pero aprendemos el uso del archivo package.license

SalU2

----------

## natrix

Hola essau!!

Un off-topic:

Felicitaciones por el espacio que le estas dando a gentoo, está quedando muy bueno. Muchas personas aun no han entrado a esta distro por lo rudo que a veces se ve desde afuera, y un toque amigable nunca está de más.

Pero tengo que hacer una observación un poco delicada: en el cuerpo de las explicaciones hay un png donde está Lenin, Castro y Guevara. Esa imagen, por simple que sea, puede ser confundida con ideologías políticas y sociales. Linux y Gentoo tienen una filosofía muy particular y única en su tipo, una imagen así puede generar interpretaciones erróneas y mostrar a Gentoo como parte de una inclinación política, que por cierto NO la representa.

Saludos

----------

## carlos.riper

Seria aconsejable mencionar el uso de los USE y como configurar adecuadamente, tambien seria bueno mencionar a eix y query, para que sirve y como se usa, buen blog   :Very Happy: 

----------

